# Sheraton Vistana Villages, Pirate Ship?



## adlooney (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if the pirate ship will be finished by June of this year?  We're looking into exchanging into it in the summer.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2010)

I believe the pirate ship is already done - there are picture here somewhere.

*The pool is open now - per a report from someone who was just there.

**Here are some picture of the pool area from an *earlier thread,* before it was open.

BTW - Since it's the Santa Maria, it is apparently not a pirate ship.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 23, 2010)

There is also, a pirate ship @ the Sheraton Plantation Resort in Myrtle Beach,SC.


----------



## adlooney (Feb 24, 2010)

*Thanks fellow tuggers!*

Thanks Denise and Pedro!  From the pics I think my DD will love it, even though it's not a pirate ship! 

I just confirmed my exchange last night.  Looks like it'll be a good time!


----------



## NEGreyhound (Mar 3, 2010)

*open since at least the middle of Feb.*

I was there till Feb, 18 and the pool is open and a lifeguard is on duty.  This time of year it is mostly in the shade and the weather is cool to say the least. By the time you get there hopefully it will be warmer, sunnier and you'll enjoy the pool and surrounding area.


----------

